

WordPress.com launches redesign - noeltock
http://www.noeltock.com/web-design/wordpress/making-sense-of-the-wordpress-com-redesign/

======
saltcod
While I agree with a lot of your synopsis — a general de-personalizing — it's
hard to deny that the new homepage is stylish and sexy. Which, in my opinion,
is what WP needs to portray most these days.

------
littlesparkvt
I was hoping for a responsive design from WP. Sadly, no such luck.

~~~
PeteMall
Looks like they have a completely different mobile version with a huge call to
action which makes sense for the service.

